# Cracker love...



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Every year I post up a report of my yearly trip to THE mill pond...

I got here Monday and fishing has been a test of my patience. Bites are few and far between but I've managed to get fish fry fixins for the family this weekend. With the help of a couple friends (and fellow pffers), I've got around 20 shellcracker over 10" in the cooler with one more fishing trip to go this afternoon (if the wind cooperates).

I'll post pics of the whole mess when I pull em out the big cooler to clean tomorrow.














Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice man wish I could of made it up there with Jason yesterday .

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice catch... When 10" shell cracker gets sideways with you - you really have a fight on your hands. Invites for dinner???


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jmunoz said:


> Nice man wish I could of made it up there with Jason yesterday .
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


I didn't realize he was talking about you. Now it makes sense...yeah, wish you could've made it. Fishing is tough though...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yea man I was looking forward to it but my girl told me at the last minute she had to work. I was bummed haven't done no cracker fishing since I was a little one just learning with my grandparents.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

What did you catch them on? If live bait, are you sight fishing, if so I have heard you have to fish from way off

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Been planning a trip myself

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Where you at? Not Merrits mill pond by chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ if so, that place was hard to fish 15yrs ago from the clearity!! Nice crackers!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> ^^ if so, that place was hard to fish 15yrs ago from the clearity!! Nice crackers!!


Merritts Mill Pond = Most frustrating place ever to fish!!!
You can see 4 pound crackers but they wont bite.... gotta use 1 pound test and lay in the bushes!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah...Merritts Mill Pond. I'm using earthworms and redworms. Sightfishing to find the schools (looks like prespawning) and anchoring well away from them...then being patient. I'm chasing bluegill today. They're on beds and VERY picky.








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super pan frier! Makes me want to go get a bushel basket full and have a fish fry.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Catch as many bream as you want in spring creek at the spillway of hwy 90 where Merritt's mill pond spills into it. Those cypress stumps below the Mexican restaurant are loaded! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> Catch as many bream as you want in spring creek at the spillway of hwy 90 where Merritt's mill pond spills into it. Those cypress stumps below the Mexican restaurant are loaded!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not a bad idea with this wind pissing me off like this! Correction tho...the Mexican restaurant is a pile of coals now.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Merritts Mill Pond = Most frustrating place ever to fish!!!
> You can see 4 pound crackers but they wont bite.... gotta use 1 pound test and lay in the bushes!!


I'm thinkin next year I'll bring a climbing stand and a ghillie suit...maybe then I'll be able to catch some of these monster bass swimming everywhere! 

The bass are what's frustrating! All day long, I'll pass by a dock or clump of trees and several 3-8 pounders will swim right out to my kayak, wink at me, gimme the finger and swim right back to their hidey-hole...laughing. I don't even bother with them anymore...even with live shiners.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Catch as many bream as you want in spring creek at the spillway of hwy 90 where Merritt's mill pond spills into it. Those cypress stumps below the Mexican restaurant are loaded!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 YES! Done this but right where water spills with crappie jig


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....beautiful place there. It is frustrating as heck to fish! I was dangling my legs over the yak yesterday fishing there w/ him and noticed what looked like a gator coming at me....it was a dern carp about 4 foot long!!! I must have paddled 5-6 miles yesterday!!! At least I caught 1!!! hahaha I got some video I have to edit to post a video.....


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> That's not a bad idea with this wind pissing me off like this! Correction tho...the Mexican restaurant is a pile of coals now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Haha yeah forgot about it burning now that you say that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

man oh man them crackers are fine eatin !!! Glad you got some...Whatcha charging for guide service these days Jason? hahaha


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Jason said:


> Yepper....beautiful place there. It is frustrating as heck to fish! I was dangling my legs over the yak yesterday fishing there w/ him and noticed what looked like a gator coming at me....it was a dern carp about 4 foot long!!! I must have paddled 5-6 miles yesterday!!! At least I caught 1!!! hahaha I got some video I have to edit to post a video.....
> 
> View attachment 287105


I think I hooked one of those carp today, Jason. I was fishing from the dock, reading a book and soaking baits. I used my larger (10lb) reels with big sinkers to cast bigger hooks and gobs of worms out to the deep. My rod bounced and I set the hook and it felt like I hooked the Red October! I could do nothing but crank the drag down I hopes of stopping it before it went around some trees...POP! 

"...so it goes."

I did catch a couple more nice 'crackers from that dock today though...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Not sure I've ever caught one that I could lip with my thumb.

Nice catch


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I think I hooked one of those carp today, Jason. I was fishing from the dock, reading a book and soaking baits. I used my larger (10lb) reels with big sinkers to cast bigger hooks and gobs of worms out to the deep. My rod bounced and I set the hook and it felt like I hooked the Red October! I could do nothing but crank the drag down I hopes of stopping it before it went around some trees...POP!
> 
> "...so it goes."
> 
> ...


That may have been what I hooked into yesterday too. It dern sure set off my drag and my heart when it hit, but didn't last long:001_huh: My video is almost done. It's got about 40% more to upload!!! So tomorrow if it turns out ok....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

*Got the video DONE!!!*

Too bad there wasn't any fish caught while making this video!!! hahaha


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Too bad there wasn't any fish caught while making this video!!! hahaha Video Link: www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4bmmKvH2jE&feature=youtube


great video Jason! Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah that's pretty cool. I didn't realize there were so many babies in each nest.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> I'm thinkin next year I'll bring a climbing stand and a ghillie suit...maybe then I'll be able to catch some of these monster bass swimming everywhere!
> 
> The bass are what's frustrating! All day long, I'll pass by a dock or clump of trees and several 3-8 pounders will swim right out to my kayak, wink at me, gimme the finger and swim right back to their hidey-hole...laughing. I don't even bother with them anymore...even with live shiners.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Try fishing a trick worm or slug go, roll it of the bank at night during the middle of summer


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Wish I could have made it over with you this year. Been a little busy lately. Good luck


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I totally forgot about you 'medic. I should've let you know I was there.

We'll guys, I failed to get a pic of 'em all together. I didn't even count them all. It was sho'nuff over twenty tho and I just fed 8 people to near bursting and didn't even cook it all. I'm currently food-drunk (and regular-drunk) and pretty much a zombie. Sitting around the campfire with a FULL belly of shellcracker, mullet, Nassau grits, hush puppies, baked beans, mac n cheese, veggies and great Florida wine. I'm not sure I've ever been so full...

...a great finish to a great vacation. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yakavelli said:


> I totally forgot about you 'medic. I should've let you know I was there.
> 
> We'll guys, I failed to get a pic of 'em all together. I didn't even count them all. It was sho'nuff over twenty tho and I just fed 8 people to near bursting and didn't even cook it all. I'm currently food-drunk (and regular-drunk) and pretty much a zombie. Sitting around the campfire with a FULL belly of shellcracker, mullet, Nassau grits, hush puppies, baked beans, mac n cheese, veggies and great Florida wine. I'm not sure I've ever been so full...
> 
> ...


And that's what it's all about...


----------

